# Museum of Transport St Louis, Mo



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking through "you tube" videos I found this on the Museum of Transport in St Louis, Mo.
I live about 2 miles from this. I try to go there at least once a year. I remember when none of the locos were covered and things were looking bad. They are doing a great job of perserving the items now. This is the home of UP Big Boy # 4006. Frisco #1522. Aerotrain, and many other rare locomotives and rolling stock. The only N&W Y6 steam engine left in the world is here. If you are ever near St Louis it would be worth a visit to the museum.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKxwkbF_fz8


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I forgot this. The tunnel shown near the beginning is the first rail tunnel west of the mississippi river. It is on the museum grounds.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> I forgot this. The tunnel shown near the beginning is the first rail tunnel west of the mississippi river. It is on the museum grounds.



Wish they were closer. :smilie_daumenpos:

What tunnel? You forget the picture?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ed, the tunnel is in the video, shortly after the start. Near the beginning of video.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yea, I saw that and was wondering what it was.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It sure looks so much better than when I was there back in the 70s.

There seemed to be no organization of the equipment. You had to stumble on very
rough ballast alongside the displays.

As a traction fan, I spied an 'abandoned' St. Louis Public Service 1600
series PCC street car rusting away in the weeds across the street from the museum.
I was standing there on the street looking at it and was shocked that a very
officious type told me that I could not do that. That I had to leave.

I feel certain that there is nothing of that sort there today. I have had
excellent commentary from friends who live in St. Louis and often
visit the museum.

Don


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow! Great video and LOVED the music......sure wish I would have known about that place when we were in St. Louis in 1997 for the Buick Club of America National Meet. 
If we ever get back to St. Looooie I'll be sure to visit that place.
Thanks for sharing,
Bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe 10 or 15 years ago St Louis County Parks and Recreation acquired the museum
and it has been better every year since. Whoever owned it before let it run down but
nice now. I hope to go there soon and see any changes. The area around the big boy is paved now Like DonR noted.


----------

